# Quick Dbol Question



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey what’s up guys, I know I’m new here but I plan to stay and offer some contributions and stories. 


I’ve been taking Dianabol 40-50mg a day for 25 days, I’ve seen 30 lb increases in my lifts and gained over 15 pounds. I plan to post an educational thread later with my experience gained, so I’ll save this for a later time. 


*Anyways, my question:* like usual, dbol wasn’t enough for me so I decided to purchase Test Cypionate  as well. It’s on the way.. but I’ve been off dbol for 2 days waiting for it. I’ll pin as soon as I get it, but am I hindering gains or causing any devastation to my body by having this “gap” in my cycle? It should be here within another 1-2 days. 


Thank you for any feedback, lift on!


  - Deployment


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Taking dbol by itself was a waste. You gained 30lbs of water and will lose it in 2 weeks or less. 


What are you using for PCT?

Don't take the test. You are not ready yet.


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Taking dbol by itself was a waste. You gained 30lbs of water and will lose it in 2 weeks or less.
> 
> 
> What are you using for PCT?
> ...



30 lbs of water is a little much. I’ve also increased bench by 35lbs, squat by 40 and deadlift by 40 so something is happening here. 

How am I “not ready”?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

Why were you running dbol without test in the first place?  
It's not a gap in your cycle: it's a flawed cycle to begin with.
Use an AI throughout?  With the e2 conversion of dbol, especially at 50mg/day, I would think that might be necessary.   Any PCT planned?
Either way, you should never run any thing else without test as a base.
With cyp, you're not going to get effects from the injections for at least a couple of weeks.

Post a new member intro, read the stickies, and don't pin the test.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> 30 lbs of water is a little much. I’ve also increased bench by 35lbs, squat by 40 and deadlift by 40 so something is happening here.
> 
> How am I “not ready”?


You're not ready because it appears that you don't really understand what you're doing. 
30 lbs is a lot of water, but there is not a definite correlation between the strength gains and muscle mass gains and you're just assuming some of the weight is muscle.  Some of it likely is muscle, but how much and how much can be retained.
Dbol will increase strength, regardless.


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

I’ve heard many “kickstart test with dbol”

is this not a thing?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> I’ve heard many “kickstart test with dbol”
> 
> is this not a thing?



It is but you weren't injecting test.

When you take an oral steroid it shuts off your bodies production of test. 

So you have to inject it along with taking the dbol.

Right now you have no test levels. And the weight you gained will be lost.

I wouldn't post an educational thread with your experience because, Well ya kinda did it wrong. 

Stick around and learn to do this the right way.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just To clarify, the 30lbs he gained was on his lifts. He says he gained around 15lbs in the scale.

like the others said though, you goofed with this attempt at a cycle. Try reading this for starters:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

But I’m starting test tomorrow?


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you for all responses btw


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> But I’m starting test tomorrow?



Dont start the test tomorrow. Chances are you don't have a PCT lined up, you haven't done blood work, etc etc. wait to run the test until you're better prepared for a cycle. Holding off will not hurt you in anyway


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Why would I not start now? My intention was to take dbol and start on day 1 after, now I’m just starting day 4


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2017)

Might just  as well start your test tomorrow. You have pretty much heavily  suppressed your natural test levels by now. Probably after the 1st week. You will probably see a drop in strength and weight gain. I'm curious to know. You mentioned nothing of any sides while on the Oral. You had none?  You said 40 to 50 ? Lol which was it? That 10mg difference isn't very significant, but it does a make a difference.

sorry doc. Just saw your post after I wrote this. I think he should run some test for a few weeks. Meantime, run some hcg during, then do a pct.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

You came for help, we're trying to help.  We're not in the business of telling people what they want to hear--just what they need to.  
Did you already read the stickies and link posted by Doc?  
They will answer some of your questions.


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Might just  as well start your test tomorrow. You have pretty much heavily  suppressed your natural test levels by now. Probably after the 1st week. You will probably see a drop in strength and weight gain. I'm curious to know. You mentioned nothing of any sides while on the Oral. You had none?  You said 40 to 50 ? Lol which was it? That 10mg difference isn't very significant, but it does a make a difference.
> 
> sorry doc. Just saw your post after I wrote this. I think he should run some test for a few weeks. Meantime, run some hcg during, then do a pct.



My original plan was to only run dbol.. but then found I could use it as a kickstart and decided to follow through with the next idea. I understand my gains and strength will hinder after running 40-50mg a day.. it was alternated my weekdays and weekends due to sleep schedule. I’m not as uneducated as my post made me seem I guess

I was just looking for feedback about kickstarting with a 4 day gap.. this wasn’t intentional it’s  just what I’ll have to do. 

I know dbol is near stupid, mainly water weight, and depletes testosterone. I’ve achieved exactly what I wanted out of 25 days of dbol... now I consider test to get my levels high and then continue

thank you, I enjoy the comments

  - Dep


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2017)

You can either run your test or pct . Pick one and do it right


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> You can either run your test or pct . Pick one and do it right


Thanks bro, it’ll be test if it every ****ing gets here


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> My original plan was to only run dbol.. but then found I could use it as a kickstart and decided to follow through with the next idea. I understand my gains and strength will hinder after running 40-50mg a day.. it was alternated my weekdays and weekends due to sleep schedule. I’m not as uneducated as my post made me seem I guess
> 
> I was just looking for feedback about kickstarting with a 4 day gap.. this wasn’t intentional it’s  just what I’ll have to do.
> Tory.
> ...



dbol is not stupid. Lol. I love dbol. But your understanding of kickstarting is wrong. And you totally fuked it up. When people Kickstart dbol with test their intentions is while they're waiting for the test to actively start to produce gains, they take dbol due to its quick acting effects. So after a few weeks they drop the dbol, and by then, the test is s now producing results. I personally am not a fan of this approach. But that's another story.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> Thanks bro, it’ll be test if it every ****ing gets here


 you royally fukked this "cycle" up. Before using powerful drugs u should do some research


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> dbol is not stupid. Lol. I love dbol. But your understanding of kickstarting is wrong. And you totally fuked it up. When people Kickstart dbol with test their intentions is while they're waiting for the test to actively start to produce gains, they take dbol due to its quick acting effects. So after a few weeks they drop the dbol, and by then, the test is s now producing results. I personally am not a fan of this approach. But that's another story.




Well looks like ill I’ll be running test without a kickstart then lol.. like I said guys I was planning on running dbol and nothin else, this is why my cycles a little out of the ordinary. 

Anyways, I still plan to dose my test starting tomorrow. I’m sure I’ll experience depreciation for 3-4 weeks before shit steps back in

thanks again,
  - Dep


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 13, 2017)

you're still missing the point that you shouldn't run an oral only cycle. Good luck


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

I only did it as it was my first ever cycle. Just a dabble, but thanks for the advicd

Maybe I’ll buy some more dbol then and kickstart the right way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2017)

Your not the sharpest tool in the shed are you..You know dbol is liver toxic?


----------



## Deployment (Sep 13, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Your not the sharpest tool in the shed are you..You know dbol is liver toxic?



2 gallons of water a day, I’m highly aware


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2017)

I love u know it all's.. yes that should do it .. have fun


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> 2 gallons of water a day, I’m highly aware


This is your plan for liver toxicity? Oh boy


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

What AI do you have on hand?
Have everything you need for PCT?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Deployment said:


> Why would I not start now? My intention was to take dbol and start on day 1 after, now I’m just starting day 4



You would not start now bc chances are you didn't do pre cycle bloods, you don't have all ancillaries needed for on cycle and pct, and you're shorgunning a cycle instead of carefully planning it out. You don't start the test after you finish the dbol. You start the rest and dbol at the same time so the dbol starts to work while the test takes its time to reach steady state levels.


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

dude, don't listen to these guys. when you get the Test pin 250 twice a week and go from there. you might lose a little, but once your blood levels are steady from the Test you will be fine.


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> dude, don't listen to these guys. when you get the Test pin 250 twice a week and go from there. you might lose a little, but once your blood levels are steady from the Test you will be fine.



You're advising a guy that knows fuk-all about AAS to go ahead and start injecting himself with hormones?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky knows fuk-all, apparently.
Don't listen to PoB, Doc, or the consensus...


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

im sure he knows plenty. he's doing the same thing that you and everyone else did in the beginning trial and error. Please 250 mgs of Test twice a week will not hurt anybody...GET REAL! All you clowns do is bash every newbie, when all they need is direction. This kid is going to take steriods, that's a definate. you should be teaching him how to do it right. NOT tell him not to do it when you know he will.


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> im sure he knows plenty. he's doing the same thing that you and everyone else did in the beginning trial and error. Please 250 mgs of Test twice a week will not hurt anybody...GET REAL! All you clowns do is bash every newbie, when all they need is direction. This kid is going to take steriods, that's a definate. you should be teaching him how to do it right. NOT tell him not to do it when you know he will.



Speak for yourself. 

You may have done it by trial and error, but I certainly didn't.

We Do bash newbies that take powerful hormones without ANY understanding of what they do or how to mitigate the side effects: 2 gallons of water? No test base? No AI? Incorrect understanding of an easy concept: front loading. They absolutely deserve it, especially when they show up with a know-it-all attitude and zero humility. 

And sure, he's going to take steroids. That doesn't mean he needs to inject them immediately without understating what he's doing, having ai and pct on hand etc. we're not telling him not to take steroids, we're suggesting he learn the basics before he ****s up even more than he already has.


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2017)

double post


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

What about offering a newbie forum that these guys can go to and ask the stupid questions and get REAL anwsers. Lets face it, there are members that have no patience with newbie questions and those are the guys that should stay out of the newbie forum. if i were starting all over again and i knew there was a data base of q & A i would certainly dive right in. Telling guys not to do it, when you know they will , is not helping anyone. There's alot of BAD info & websites that newbies should know...Anyways, maybe consider?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> What about offering a newbie forum that these guys can go to and ask the stupid questions and get REAL anwsers. Lets face it, there are members that have no patience with newbie questions and those are the guys that should stay out of the newbie forum. if i were starting all over again and i knew there was a data base of q & A i would certainly dive right in. Telling guys not to do it, when you know they will , is not helping anyone. There's alot of BAD info & websites that newbies should know...Anyways, maybe consider?



You are still posting nonsense and giving bad advice. No one should take you seriously.

Just to comment on your ignorant babbling, there IS info on this forum that anyone can read to get information on the correct way to cycle. It is called stickies.


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Whatever...Principles office huh? what are you still in high school,  junior? your the ignorant one telling newbies not to use when you know they will. Go back under the principals desk and finish...


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

You just got burned!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> Whatever...Principles office huh? what are you still in high school,  junior? your the ignorant one telling newbies not to use when you know they will. Go back under the principals desk and finish...


Telling someone not to use steroids until they learn more about it is solid advice. The only ignorance in this thread has been spewed by you. You seem to have a principal fetish. Maybe you should have finished school.


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

you are strange....what kind of retard puts his location as "the principles office"?i have fetishes, but not that one..sorry, can't join your little club.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> you are strange....what kind of retard puts his location as "the principles office"?i have fetishes, but not that one..sorry, can't join your little club.


You are far too great of a keyboard warrior. I know when I have been beaten. Ill walk away you husky fuk....


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 13, 2017)

its all good pump. sometimes i talk with a TREN tongue...peace.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 13, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> its all good pump. sometimes i talk with a TREN tongue...peace.



You're an idiot. Thank you for playing.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 13, 2017)

My question to Husky1 would be this.  From whence do you speak?  Most of the feedback above is given by brothers who's credibility is known on this board, known in the sense of experience, stats, time put in, experience with AAS,  etc...Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what are your stats, how many cycles have you done, how long have you been in this game, age?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 14, 2017)

Crickets huh...


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> My question to Husky1 would be this.  From whence do you speak?  Most of the feedback above is given by brothers who's credibility is known on this board, known in the sense of experience, stats, time put in, experience with AAS,  etc...Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what are your stats, how many cycles have you done, how long have you been in this game, age?





BRICKS said:


> Crickets huh...



Yeah. Where for art thou oh husky one? And from whence doest thou speakest?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

Jin said:


> Yeah. Where for art thou oh husky one? And from whence doest thou speakest?



in Japanese please


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

nobody shops at Lowe's and buys husky, it's all about home depot rigid mofo get outta here


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 14, 2017)

no crickets...just have a LIFE. 46 years old 6 foot 213 lbs been lifting for 16 years. i have a picture on Hardcore-UG under huxy2. my problem is when an obvious newbie comes here with a bad idea/cycle most here make statements to make this MEMBER feel like an idiot. Why not just help instead of saying don't do it when you now he is going to do it anyways. This MEMBER is going to use his TEST, so why not tell him how much to use and how often?
i know there is a lot of experience here and i myself, has learned a thing or two being a member here. DON'T HATE...EDUCATE.


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> in Japanese please



そうですね。ハスキーさん どこですか？どこから話したか？


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> no crickets...just have a LIFE. 46 years old 6 foot 213 lbs been lifting for 16 years. i have a picture on Hardcore-UG under huxy2. my problem is when an obvious newbie comes here with a bad idea/cycle most here make statements to make this MEMBER feel like an idiot. Why not just help instead of saying don't do it when you now he is going to do it anyways. This MEMBER is going to use his TEST, so why not tell him how much to use and how often?
> i know there is a lot of experience here and i myself, has learned a thing or two being a member here. DON'T HATE...EDUCATE.



dude I get where ur coming from but some of these kids are so misinformed they shouldn't be messin with shit until they are more educated. like this dude obviously didn't do any research before running that shit. he's gonna fukk himself up. what makes you think he can run a proper cycle???? should we lay it out cycle/mgs/week/ai/pct for every single one of these kids when they have stickies just for that?!?!?! you made 1 friend today dude later


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't want to beat a dead horse here, but the kid came in here asking about taking test AFTER he had taken dbol for 25 days.  Its pretty obvious that he knows nothing about AAS.  When asked about AI, nothing.  He did mention drinking two gallons of water.  So Husky you been in the game for a long time and know that we don't want to see these guys do stupid stuff.  So we will let them know.  If he would have came in asking about dbol only cycle everyone would have chimed in and said don't do it.  Yes, these guys will take it anyway, but we wont tell them to do something stupid.  There is tons of info out here and all these guys will give some help.  But when a person asks for help, they need to listen.  Or at least pretend to.


----------

